# Commencal Ramones 16" Erfahrungen



## Pectoralis (28. Dezember 2014)

Hi, habt Ihr - bzw. eure Kids - Erfahrungen mit dem 16" Ramones?

Interessant wäre zu wissen, wie sich das Bike mit dem Singlespeed Antrieb im Uphill verhält, und wie die Qualität insgesamt ist. 

Beste Grüße

http://www.commencal-store.co.uk/PBSCProduct.asp?ItmID=14495051


----------



## Roelof (29. Dezember 2014)

Ich hatte ein ss 16" von Isla im Einsatz. Sowas ist super um in der Ebene und in der Stadt herum zu fahren. In den Kindergarten, zum Spielplatz, usw. Für bergauf fehlte Julian die Koordination, das Gleichgewicht und die Kraft. 

8kg finde ich heftig. Vorallem ohne Schaltung. Die Kurbel scheint wieder einmal Stahl zu sein, und sieht sehr nach 900g aus. Wenn es optisch gefällt, lass ih  damit anfangen zu fahren. Und beim 20er gibt es dann schon mehr Auswahl bei den Teilen. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taurus1 (5. Januar 2015)

Erfahrung leider keine.

Optik sieht toll aus. Kein Klobiger Kettenschutz. 

Zwei "Handbremsen", kein Ruecktritt: sehr gut.

8 kg ist nicht extra leicht wie Isla oder Kania 16, finde ich aber OK fuer den Preis. Das von vielen gelobte Cube 160 hat 8,5kg laut HP serienmaessig, und kostet auch um die 200 Euronen neu. Die Tuningfraktion findet bestimmt einiges um Gewicht zu sparen (Anbauteile, weniger Speichen, evtl. Naben und Felgen, Kurbel...).
Dank 1 1/8 Steuersatz gibt es bei Vorbau und Lenker auch genug Moeglichkeiten, einfach was zu aendern.
Bin jetzt nicht ganz so bastelwuetig wie andere, aber ich denke Potential fuer 7kg vorhanden.

Wuerde ich gebraucht sofort fuer meinen Sohnemann nehmen, wenn der Preis passt. Evtl. auch neu, mal sehen. Wird auf jeden Fall in die Liste aufgenommen.


----------



## Pectoralis (5. Januar 2015)

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.

Ihr habt Recht, 8kg sind schon nicht leicht, aber wie es Taurus1 schon vermutet hat, kann da einiges aus der Teilekiste das Gewischt nach unten schrauben. Was noch zur Auswahl steht, ist das http://www.kubikes.de/kubikes_shop/Bikes/16er/KUbikes-16-Zoll-Konfigurator.html. 

Vom Preis her zwar nen "Stück" vom Commencal entfernt, aber das soll erstmal nicht das Thema sein. Hier sehe ich eindeutige technische Vorteile gegenüber dem Ramones, obwohl es mir auf den ersten Blick überhaupt nicht gefällt. 

Nen eigenes Bike kaufen ist echt einfacher

Beste Grüße


----------



## Skydiver81 (6. Januar 2015)

wir haben gute Erfahrungen gemacht mit superb, zur zeit fährt er noch das Bo12, haben aber das Bo16 vorbestellt, sie sind gut verarbeitet, und auch schön leicht, das 16er wiegt gerade mal 7,2kg..vielleicht wäre das auch eine Überlegung für dich.
Es ist zwar kein Schnäppchen aber wir haben zwei kinder, auf das Bo12 kommen neue Aufkleber drauf und dann geht 
es an die kleine Schwester


----------



## Y_G (6. Januar 2015)

das 16" kubike hat nen Kumpel gerade bestellt und bekommen. Er war total begeistert. Die Kleine ist vorher ein Isla 14" gefahren. Denke damit macht man nichts verkehrt, wobei das Bo16 nun auch keinen schlechten Eindruck macht. Da habe ich aber selber noch keine Erfahrungen bzw. Feedback bekommen...


----------



## Taurus1 (6. Januar 2015)

Das Frog 48 ist da noch interessant. Kostet ab  ca. 240 Euro und hat 6,9kg


----------



## Radical_53 (23. Dezember 2016)

Olla!

Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen. Ich spiele gerade Weihnachtself und habe mich dumm angestellt:

Die Kette des Ramones hat scheinbar längere Glieder und ist breiter als alle Ketten, die ich da habe.
Da ich erstmal dachte "machst eine leichte Kette drauf" liegt das Original jetzt doof hier.
Wo bekommt man wohl für so eine Kette, morgen  , ein passendes Schloss bzw einen Niet?

Falls schon mal jemand das Innenlager draussen hatte und mir einen Tipp geben kann, wie man die linke Seite löst, könnte ich den John Wayne Effekt etwas mildern 

Frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## nosaint77 (23. Dezember 2016)

Zum Ramones kann ich nichts sagen, aber generell kann man bei kinder die ein 16" bike fahren keine längeren Uphills erwarten. Gangschaltung bedienen können die Kleinen noch nicht, das einzige was Sinn machen würde ist die SRAM Automatix. Das ist eine 2-Gang-Automatiknabe die z.b. kubike beim 16" kubike custom anbietet. Durch eine Fliehkraftkupplung wird der Gang automatisch geschaltet. Mit der Nabe wird das kubike zwar satte 850gr schwerer, ist aber mit 6,7kg Gesamtgewicht immer noch DEUTLICH leichter als vergleichbare Bikes. Da Gewichtstuning bei den Kleinen wesentlich mehr bringt als bei uns, sollte man genau überlegen ob sich so eine Nabe in deinem Fall lohnt. Meine Tochter hat einen "welligen" Weg zur Kita, sie kann Dank der automatix die kurzen Uphills hochfahren, wo andere mit den pukys längst absteigen müssen oder angeschoben werden. Insofern hat sich bei uns das Mehrgewicht voll gelohnt.

Edith sagt: das ist ja ein uralter Thread. Ich lass meine Antwort zur Frage vom TE aber trotzdem Mal stehen. Soll noch Leute geben die Sufu kennen und benutzen. [emoji16]


----------



## Radical_53 (23. Dezember 2016)

Das Problem mit der Kette scheint gelöst. Offenbar ist es eine reguläre BMX-Kette. Da ich nie BMX oder Trail gefahren bin, war mir das nicht geläufig.

PS: Ich würde keinen zu großen Aufstand bei 16" machen. Bei mir sollen das Rad noch zwei Jungs fahren, es ist zum fahren lernen da, aber effektiv hat zB der Große das Rad nur etwa anderthalb Jahre gefahren. Quasi dieselbe "Lebensdauer" wie ein Laufrad.
Was man länger nutzen kann ist dann 20", 24" und so weiter.

Beim Aufbau (bin noch dabei, offensichtlich mit dem ungelösten Problem) fiel mir auf, daß allein schon kein eines Lager dabei ist, was nicht knurpselig läuft. Allein durch frisches Fett und eine saubere, spielfreie Einstellung fühlt sich die Bewegung des Rades schon bedeutend flüssiger und leichtfüßiger an.
Wenn ich da noch mein schönes, leichtes Ti-Innenlager gegen den John-Wayne-Effekt reinbekäme...  (das Innenlager hat auf der linken Seiten eine 35/36mm große Aufnahme für einen Maulschlüssel, läßt sich aber bisher für mich nicht bewegen)


----------



## cbert80 (24. Dezember 2016)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Das Problem mit der Kette scheint gelöst. Offenbar ist es eine reguläre BMX-Kette. Da ich nie BMX oder Trail gefahren bin, war mir das nicht geläufig.
> 
> PS: Ich würde keinen zu großen Aufstand bei 16" machen. Bei mir sollen das Rad noch zwei Jungs fahren, es ist zum fahren lernen da, aber effektiv hat zB der Große das Rad nur etwa anderthalb Jahre gefahren. Quasi dieselbe "Lebensdauer" wie ein Laufrad.
> Was man länger nutzen kann ist dann 20", 24" und so weiter.
> ...


Hast du bei dem "alten" Innenlager die rechte Seite schon ausgebaut? Achse draußen? rechts/links Gewinde ist klar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (24. Dezember 2016)

Ja das ist alles klar. Ich bekomme nur keinen richtigen Halt und bin auch nie der größte Freund von Maulschlüsseln gewesen. 
In letzter Instanz würde ich es entweder heiß machen (Lack?) oder mit dem Dremel einen Schlitz rein schneiden.
Evtl bekommt man es aber auch so los, dass es nicht kaputt ist. Das wäre mir die liebste Variante.
Vielleicht hat es schon wer raus genommen und kann mir ein Werkzeug empfehlen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## cbert80 (24. Dezember 2016)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Ja das ist alles klar. Ich bekomme nur keinen richtigen Halt und bin auch nie der größte Freund von Maulschlüsseln gewesen.
> In letzter Instanz würde ich es entweder heiß machen (Lack?) oder mit dem Dremel einen Schlitz rein schneiden.
> Evtl bekommt man es aber auch so los, dass es nicht kaputt ist. Das wäre mir die liebste Variante.
> Vielleicht hat es schon wer raus genommen und kann mir ein Werkzeug empfehlen.
> ...


https://www.bike24.de/p143956.html
Sowas 
Aber da würde ich an deiner Stelle zu einer Fahrradwerkstatt gehen und da das Werkzeug ausleihen oder die Lagerschale lösen lassen.
Schraubstock einspannen kann auch gehen.


----------



## Radical_53 (24. Dezember 2016)

Dankeschön! Dass es dafür echt ein eigenes Werkzeug gibt hätte ich mal nicht gedacht. Top!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## spümco (27. Dezember 2016)

Bei mir hat auch festgesessen - ich hab die Lagerschale dann in den Schraubstock eingespannt und den Rahmen als Hebel zum drehen genutzt.
Drehrichtung beachten und generell Vorsicht walten lassen!


----------



## Radical_53 (27. Dezember 2016)

Vielen Dank, das probiere ich dann mal aus. Waren die Lager bei euch auch so mies eingestellt? Jedes einzelne Lager hier lief rauh und knurpselig.


----------

